# Re: [EVDL] Valence Batteries, price - delivery



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Valence Batteries, price - delivery*

Subject: Valence Batteries, price - deliveryDate: Mon, 7 Apr 2008 14:12:28 =
-0400From: [email protected]: [email protected]

=


Looks like their made of Unobtanium, not available till late 08' and strato=
spheric prices. About $20k for a 10kwh E-Boat pack! Guess it's back to lo=
wly lead floodees and no H2o skiing.


From: Supprt [mailto:[email protected]] Sent: Monday, April 07, 2008=
10:53 AMTo: Mark E. HansonSubject: Re: Where to buy

Dear Mark:
=

I have attached data sheets for the U-Charge Series product to help get you=
up to speed. Below, please find pricing and lead time on all U-Charge pro=
ducts. =

=

Valence offers many advantages over other battery technologies:

Inherent safety, Phosphate based Lithium Ion chemistry does not exhibit the=
rmal run away =

Outstanding deep cycling ability =

Greater energy density than Ni-MH, Ni-Cad or Lead Acid =

No battery memory effect =

No battery damage on 100% Depth of Discharge =

Very low self discharge, excellent shelf life =

No sudden death syndrome =

Flat discharge curve over time =

Environmentally friendly phosphate based chemistry =

Here's some commercial advantages of Valence Lithium Phosphate technology o=
ver any traditional lithium ion products on the market:- Unrivaled safety, =
i.e., no chance of catastrophic failure [spontaneous mechanical dis-assembl=
y] due to thermal runaway reaction during abusive conditions- More robust p=
erformance, i.e., better high temperature cycling, more flexible charge and=
discharge cutoff voltages, more tolerant of float charging (leaving batter=
y on trickle charge for extended periods of time) Here's some commercial ad=
vantages of Valence Lithium Phosphate technology over Nickel Metal Hydride =
and Sealed Lead Acid:- Half the weight of NiMH- One Third the weight of SLA=
- Outlasts Lead Acid by 4-5 times on the calendar- Outlasts NiMH 3-5 times =
on the calendar- Performs with higher rate capability, i.e., a better quali=
ty ride in terms of acceleration throughout the day and continues to outper=
form throughout the year.- Can be stored at low states of charge, i.e., won=
't experience sulfation problems of lead acid or high self discharge rate i=
ssues of NiMH
=

List pricing (FOB CHINA) for the U-Charge battery line is as follows:




U-Charge Module

List Price

Present Lead Time


U1-12XP

$ 860.00 =


10-12wks


U24-12XP

$ 2,030.00 =


10-12wks


U27-12XP

$ 2,550.00 =


10-12wks


UEV-18XP

$ 1,935.00 =


10-12wks


U-BMS

$ 135.00 =


10-12wks


=


=


=



U1-12RTL

$ 600.00 =


10-12wks


U1-12RT

$ 860.00 =


10-12wks


U24-12RT

$ 2,030.00 =


10-12wks


U27-12RT

$ 2,550.00 =


10-12wks


U-BDI

$ 40.00 =


10-12wks
=

You can buy the U-Charge/EPOCH directly from Valence when available. We do=
n't have distribution set up yet so we are currently factory direct. Unfor=
tunately, due to the number of large projects we are currently engaged in, =
Valence is unable to fulfill any new orders until late 2008. I apologize fo=
r any inconvenience this may cause.
=

I have attached our Customer System Specification form to be completed and =
returned at your convenience. Let me know if you are interested in a forma=
l quote and I will have a Regional Sales Manager contact you as soon as pos=
sible.
=

Regards,
=

=

Shannon Fielder
Valence Technology, Inc.
Inside Sales Admin>>> "Mark E. Hanson" <[email protected]> 4/4/2008=
3:15 PM >>>Hi,Where can I buy the group 24 or U1 size 12V Li-Ion batteries=
? How muchdo they cost? Do you recommend a zener-fet clamp across the batt=
ery tolimit charging voltage? Please email the charging profile graphrequi=
red.Thanks,MarkMark E. HansonSenior Design Engineer
_________________________________________________________________
Pack up or back up=96use SkyDrive to transfer files or keep extra copies. L=
earn how.
hthttp://www.windowslive.com/skydrive/overview.html?ocid=3DTXT_TAGLM_WL_Ref=
resh_skydrive_packup_042008
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

